# where is Ha?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The poster?

or

Are you commenting on the serious of this forum? :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha naw i'm being serious. thought the kid had potential when he played for the blazers. last time i heard he went back to korea. anyone have an update on how he's doing? any chance he'll come back to the NBA?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ahh the kid who dropped something like 15 on the Lakers once? :biggrin:

Pretty sure he ended up being traded to the Bucks and then has since dissapeared, probably as you suggested back to the Korean shores. 

You will get to see him ball next week as it goes, he is on the Korea team for the FIBA Qualifying Tournament :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

According to wiki, he is on the roster for Jeonju KCC Egis (33-21) in the Korean Basketball League. But he is not listed on the eurobasket Korean page, and while I checked the KBL and team pages, well, let's just say Korean seems to be REALLY hard to read when you don't even remotely have the slightest clue of it. But yes, he is on the Korean national team.


----------

